# Brahms Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34 part 1



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Played by the Takács Quartett and Zoltán Kocsis
Takács Nagy Gábor 1. Violin
Schranz Károly 2. Violin
Ormai Gábor Viola
Fejér András Cello
Piano- Kocsis Zoltán*

Quite good sound despite the haircuts..

The performance is brilliant.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Eric Zuber performs Brahms Piano Quintet in F minor op 34 with the Ariel String Quartet at the Arthur Rubinstein Piano Master Competition (May, 2011, in Tel Aviv). The Arthur Rubinstein International Piano Master Competition is an international piano competition specializing in the classical music championed by Arthur Rubinstein. The competition has being held every three years in Tel Aviv, Israel since 1974*

This is stunning!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*1 part - 00:01
2 part - 15:34
3 part - 24:17
4 part - 31:59

New Russian Quartet:

Julia Igonina, violin
Elena Kharitonova, violin
Mikhail Rudoy, viola
Alexey Steblev, cello

Alexei Volodin, piano

Live from Small Hall of the Moscow Conservatory, 05.02.2013*

Very good sound, and a breathtaking performance.


----------

